# Get your mongrels out....



## diamondgeeza (Aug 16, 2009)

Thought I would start a thread for those who are interested in looking at foreign and no doubt Aussy morelia mongrels.

Here are a few of mine now post some of yours...












Coastal jaguar carpet python










88% Diamond jungle jaguar carpet python





Granite carpet python


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 16, 2009)

25% diamond / jungle cross





50% diamond jungle cross


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 16, 2009)

looking forward to the pics, come on yall get posting!...


----------



## bongie555 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow....i'd own most of those...i wish we'd get over it and stop preventing the inevitable...hehehe


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 16, 2009)

Final mongrels from me for the day:-





25% diamond / jungle Carpet cross





50% diamond / jungle carpet cross





one of my many old chondros of mongrel parentage (think it was a biak / savu cross)


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 16, 2009)

lovin 50/50 the diamond jungl x


----------



## samson (Aug 16, 2009)

they are choice pics keepem comin guys


----------



## Retic (Aug 16, 2009)

No, the closest I have is an Atherton/Tully considered by some to be a mongrel. It bites me at every opportunity so I call it a mongrel.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 16, 2009)

I am a mongrel (English / Scott hybrid) and maybe this explains my fondness for them


----------



## stiffler (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont think anyone outside of Australia needs to care about breeding locale specific, and really good on you for what hot snakes you have bred. I think things are a little different here as we have more of a duty or obligation to keep things more in check with our "nature".


----------



## kupper (Aug 16, 2009)

ill get some phoitos of my bredli/dimond cross jungle put them up tonight


----------



## James_Scott (Aug 16, 2009)

Even though I wouldn't cross breed myself, I do like the look of many that are out there. I say embrace the move to cross breed so that we don't force those breeders underground and potentially sell their young as pure bred just to get rid of them. If we embrace it and accept there is a large number of the population out there who want them, then there is no need to worry about dishonest breeders as they will have their own legit market. 
On the subject of them getting loose into the wild, well that is another problem that I don't have the answer for. (Of course this applies to not only Australia, but if any of our species got free overseas they still could have a ferral problem)


----------



## kupper (Aug 16, 2009)

well said james 

people should realise that true locality animals are always going to be preferable to those out there that are into them and are only going to increase in value as the morphs and hybrids come out fo the wood work


----------



## zobo (Aug 16, 2009)

just on the arguement of 'hybrids' getting into the wild, I have never had a snake escape and if people are carefull with their animals it should not be an issue.

Morphs like albinos are another thing. They would just get nailed in the wild and would not last to breeding age due to natural selection. When was the last time anyone found an adult albino in the wild????

j


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 16, 2009)

i cant get over the intensity of the colour of those snakes!!! stunning!


----------



## bk201 (Aug 16, 2009)

i find it weird how people keep saying things like "i have never" or "i would not" yet one can only be in control of their own actions and cannot speak for the majority of people...and theres a "my python escaped" thread a few times a week now.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 16, 2009)

The yellow is outstanding!!

The only problem with hybrids is that SOME people are not honest!! So if a hatching looks just like a B/G jungle then a dishonest person would sell it as that as they will fetch more $$$ for it 


Other wise it would be fine IMO 

Lewy


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 16, 2009)

zobo said:


> just on the arguement of 'hybrids' getting into the wild, I have never had a snake escape and if people are carefull with their animals it should not be an issue.
> 
> Morphs like albinos are another thing. They would just get nailed in the wild and would not last to breeding age due to natural selection. When was the last time anyone found an adult albino in the wild????
> 
> j


 
I wondered this myself. Interesting point about locally specific breeds. Granite diamond is nice, add a bit of green maybe
PS what exactly is a jag.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 16, 2009)

bk201 said:


> i find it weird how people keep saying things like "i have never" or "i would not" yet one can only be in control of their own actions and cannot speak for the majority of people...and theres a "my python escaped" thread a few times a week now.


 
Well can you please explain to me the difference of a 'pure' Bredli escaping in say Victoria? It's not native to this local area. It could cause just as much damage to the local python species (MD's) as a hybrid. It makes me laugh when hybrids escaping are used as an arguement by the anti-hybrid members when it is no more detrimental than when a non-local python escapes. If you're saying that we shouldn't have hybrids for this reason then you're basically saying we shouldn't keep any species outside of the localle in which it's found.

DISCLAIMER: The above is just an example. It could be any state or snake species.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 16, 2009)

Suprisingly I actually like the snake in the first picture! 
Trying to convince my parents to move to England or the US, not having too much luck so far...


----------



## bk201 (Aug 16, 2009)

so what your saying is it could happen already so screw the native pythons and bring on the hybrids....

pythons in captivity are no where near perfect at the moment but we should atleast be trying to minimise potential damage


----------



## Khagan (Aug 16, 2009)

bk201 said:


> so what your saying is it could happen already so screw the native pythons and bring on the hybrids....
> 
> pythons in captivity are no where near perfect at the moment but we should atleast be trying to minimise potential damage



If you want to get into it so badly then pythons in captivity will never be perfect, 100% pure or not. The moment the 1st generation of captive bred are made they are pretty much ruined as we eliminate all things to do with natural selection and survival of the fittest. We choose the pairing of animals, we value anything that is different to the normal be it colour or pattern over the natural, we make sure all weak offspring that would otherwise die in the wild survive.


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 16, 2009)

I
Isn't this a pic thread??


----------



## ravan (Aug 16, 2009)

less talk, more pics!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 16, 2009)

funny how everytime someone starts a thread hoping to get others to share there mungrels but not start a debate but instead there is always a debate on why we should or shouldn't start breeding mungrels here in australia anyways. 

Guys he is *NOT* in australia but was interested in seeing other people's crosses not hear other peoples thoughts or arguements on them. I am awair there are breeders in australia that say they don't and they do. there are others that by a snake with the idea of it being pure and it turning out to be a cross so you can't say you haven't or wouldn't. it happen's even though most of us are against it and a few of us arn't it won't stop those doing it. 

I am not one to buy one if I new it was one, in most states it's illegal to do it cross breed so why do it, other thing is he is oversea's and its legal and I for one do like seeing what they have come up with, it doesn't hurt to look at something different and share with others something that you may have or have bred if it's legal to do where you are. 

so I for one would like to see more pictures and little less bickering wouldn't you for a change?


----------



## Jarden (Aug 16, 2009)

All threads to do with hybrids all end up the same with a pointless discussion thats been had a million times before lol


----------



## phatt01 (Aug 16, 2009)

Stunning animals James, especially the Granite


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 16, 2009)

Why Y'all hiding? i Know you're out there. Bring on the pics!


----------



## Zoltag (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the Jags...

Not sure about the granite - Would like to see it in the flesh before deciding


----------



## Kyro (Aug 16, 2009)

I already posted these pic's recently but I will post them again anyway, this is my Bredli x Diamond. I purchased him when I lived in nsw.


----------



## kupper (Aug 16, 2009)

looks very similar to mine hyro great snake mate


----------



## Kyro (Aug 16, 2009)

kupper said:


> looks very similar to mine hyro great snake mate



Thanks kupper, do you have any pic's?


----------



## kupper (Aug 16, 2009)

mine is a diamond cross bredli x jungle ill get some pics when the miss's clears the camera card


----------



## yommy (Aug 16, 2009)

love my locality animals but that granite is truley a stunning animal hands down


----------



## Retic (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes I agree, the granite is outstanding.


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 16, 2009)

Another Granite fan here


----------



## kupper (Aug 16, 2009)

yep me too


----------



## Khagan (Aug 16, 2009)

kupper said:


> yep me too



Me three.


----------



## FAY (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Diamondgeeza...I especially like the first two.


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 16, 2009)

love love LOVE the head pattern on that second snake (88%diamond jungle). they are all awesome though and i am not ashamed to say that i would most definitely own a Hybrid. with no intention to breed, i would just love something that looked like that in my collection.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 16, 2009)

granite gets a tick from me would love one of those high yellow jags to add to my jungle line beauiful.


----------



## BT (Aug 17, 2009)

am i the only one who thinks they look like crap these days


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 17, 2009)

The jags would be great to have.


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

BT said:


> am i the only one who thinks they look like crap these days


 

you seem to be the only one thats still conforms with the old ways of APS


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like this one a Hypo Bredli Jag.

http://www.ravenreptiles.ca/carpet-pythons/images/hypo-bredli-jag04.jpg

http://www.ravenreptiles.ca/carpet-pythons/images/hypo-bredli-jag01.jpg

Taken from Raven Reptiles web site

"This is a 50% Hypomelanistic Bredli Jag and is a designer Carpet Python morph. Hypomelanistic means that this snake is lacking its black pigment. It is the offspring of a Bredli Python x Coastal Jag breeding making this snake 50% Bredli and 50% Coastal Carpet. I have 1 female Hypo Bredli Jag in my collection. She was bred by Precision Reptiles."


----------



## Lewy (Aug 17, 2009)

BT said:


> am i the only one who thinks they look like crap these days


 

I think the Granite carpet python is bloody horrible!!! So messy but the first few are nice


----------



## BT (Aug 17, 2009)

kupper said:


> you seem to be the only one thats still conforms with the old ways of APS


 

ok ill take note and change my views because its the new trend


----------



## jay76 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great looking snakes Diamondgeeza


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 18, 2009)

Cheers for the replies but feel free to post your Aussy mongrels and morphs also for us Pomes and overseas types to drool over....

ps. have Powderfinger done anything recently over there?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 18, 2009)

Jeez Geez, those first two are so bloody awful, I may have to travel to London and confiscate them from you to save you from their unattractive mongrellness. Lol, JK, stunners. Oh yeh, has anyone mentioned, you look alot like Robert Mugabe? Wierd.


----------



## Dar1stheory (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Geez... Love the jag! 

I think people should get past the hybrid issue... In every pet area there is someone that doesn't agree with blah blah blah, I just bought a pure bred white boxer, can't have papers though, cos he's white, the breeding world can't have white "mutants" breeding back in to their ever so precious show dogs! 

And they're all like, "Oh I love my boxers, they're my whole world... But I'd still put the white ones in a bathtub with a brick on it at birth!" - True story, this is what the breeder told me before I handed over $750 for the "throw away" pup... 

Hybrids? Pfffff... We've got more important stuff to worry about people! How about all of you people that want to hassle people about hybrids use that time to hassle the pollies about being corrupt lying thieving asses, go plant a tree, help a homeless person, and christ I hope you're all vegans... 

Reality is, you keep a wild animal in a cage for your own amusement, who are you to whinge about other people doing the same thing, neither of you had the snake knock on your door and say, "Please sir, I'm hungry and cold and need a place to stay until I get back on my, well, belly..."


----------



## Retic (Aug 20, 2009)

Post of the day, maybe the week.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 20, 2009)

Dar1stheory said:


> Nice Geez... Love the jag!
> 
> Hybrids? Pfffff... We've got more important stuff to worry about people! How about all of you people that want to hassle people about hybrids use that time to hassle the pollies about being corrupt lying thieving asses, go plant a tree, help a homeless person, and christ I hope you're all vegans...
> 
> Reality is, you keep a wild animal in a cage for your own amusement, who are you to whinge about other people doing the same thing, neither of you had the snake knock on your door and say, "Please sir, I'm hungry and cold and need a place to stay until I get back on my, well, belly..."


 

I couldn't agree more. End of the day, there is nothing natural about keeping reptiles in boxes. If one wnat's to "keep it real", go hit the bush and look at the parasite ridden, natural looking animals you find there.


----------



## owcurat (Aug 20, 2009)

"What if a hybrid escapes and breeds with local populations?" it's a valid point but no different than a "pure bred" escaping in an area to which it is not endemic (maybe people should only be able to keep reptiles that are found within 100m of where they live). I truly believe that if your reptiles are escaping you are doing something very wrong (you don't hear of too many elapids escaping (not that people are admitting to anyway)) other reptiles should be no different. I have just realised there is no picture of a cool looking mongrel in this post (that has pissed me off about most of the last 4 pages of posts I have read) but I've spent so long typing it I feel the need to post anyway.


----------



## FAY (Aug 20, 2009)

Please keep on topic. Post you pics if you have any. The hybrid debate will go on until the cows come home, Everyone can just agree to disagree on that one.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2009)

You go FAY.........

**jay gets the pom poms out and cheers**

lol


----------



## jahan (Aug 20, 2009)

may be there should be a hybrid section where people like me and alot of other snake lovers could come in and see /post their hybrids,that way those who dont like them dont have to come in and ridicual them? love your mongrels diamondgeeza


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2009)

Trouble is, i dont think anyone from Australia is brave enough to post pics on here. In fear of the backlash against them as a herper or breeder.


----------



## rash (Aug 20, 2009)

i got my brave face on...lol
couldnt compare it to the jags ect , but still a nice snake in my opinion. jungle x coastal.


----------



## Kyro (Aug 20, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Trouble is, i dont think anyone from Australia is brave enough to post pics on here. In fear of the backlash against them as a herper or breeder.



Jump back a few pages, I was brave:lol:


----------



## jahan (Aug 20, 2009)

yes rash, it is a nice snake.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 20, 2009)

jahan said:


> may be there should be a hybrid section where people like me and alot of other snake lovers could come in and see /post their hybrids,that way those who dont like them dont have to come in and ridicual them? love your mongrels diamondgeeza



Cheers jahan and in answer to your question above - there is such a place 

Hybrid Haven.net &bull; View forum - PYTHON HYBRIDS

This forum is not overly frequented but there are some interesting / crazy hybrids on it!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2009)

Snaps for kyro and rash lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is my 'mongrel'. This is a mixture of of a few different locales, not 100% how much of what but MD and cape york were mentioned as well as proserpine.
Look like a coastal to me.
Dont know and never will, nice snake though.









Id love to see the granite in the flesh, im sure the pics cant do it justice.


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2009)

The granite is a mongrel?


----------



## Retic (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a very nice animal snakeman, very pretty.

No the granite isn't a hybrid.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 20, 2009)

I like individual animals,ones that stand out....it has a sortish look like a Jaquar,the patterns and colours are stunning...I would own it without a doubt...Mark


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 22, 2009)

Male coastal jaguar carpet mongrel 

Hopefully should colour up as it matures.


----------



## kupper (Aug 22, 2009)

He is awesome geeza looks very similar to something I was offered for 7500


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 22, 2009)

Cmon, braven up aussie people!!
Hmm, no hybirds in our collection yet, but my Dad likes the look of some of the ones you posted diamondgeeza, I'll bet you $50 he ends up getting one...


----------



## jahan (Aug 22, 2009)

good looking snake snakeman...that would look good in anyone`s collection.Diamondgeeza thats another stunning jag!!


----------



## No-two (Aug 22, 2009)

jahan said:


> good looking snake snakeman...that would look good in anyone`s collection.Diamondgeeza thats another stunning jag!!


 
It wouldn't look good in my collection unless snake popsicle looks good to you. I like some overseas ones, some are just wrong though.


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2009)

It would look good in my collection, I'm sure I could find a spare cage for it somewhere.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Im sure many others would find a suitable home for it also boa...Hopefully their will be some selective breeding here soon, rather than later,to start to produce stunners like them...Ive seen a few Prossies etc that are stunners,Aus is behind in breeding,BUT atleast the majority are a known species..


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Heres A few more Jags


----------



## Retic (Aug 22, 2009)

They are stunning, I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## Tojo (Aug 22, 2009)

Pythons73 they are crackers!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 22, 2009)

N ' here I thought you was gonna get your mongrel out geeza..........good collection


----------



## jasonryles810 (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see what we(Australians)can produce with the rich natural resources we have to work with once the jags are here in numbers, the possibilities are endless. It's amazing to see what the yanks and euros have been able to achieve with the limited animals they had to work with. It's almost scarey to think what a jag could do in some of the more admired collections here in oz. I say bring it on. I'm certainly keen to see what will be produced this year.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 22, 2009)

i agree Jason  i love how its possible to put one jag male over multiply normal females!! fascinating stuff


----------



## jasonryles810 (Aug 22, 2009)

I wonder if anyone from the wonderful land of emus and kangaroos will dare to let a true mungrel mutt off the leash? Smokey? Anyone? No one got the stones to be first across the line?


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

surelyy smokey has something seeing as his avatar is a nice jungel jag from capnetti reptiles


----------



## Smokey (Aug 23, 2009)

jasonryles810 said:


> I wonder if anyone from the wonderful land of emus and kangaroos will dare to let a true mungrel mutt off the leash? Smokey? Anyone? No one got the stones to be first across the line?


 
patience.

note to self ; dont ever sell anything to kupper.


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

Smokey said:


> patience.
> 
> note to self ; dont ever sell anything to kupper.


 

:lol: im sure youll get over it 
nice snakes you have there in your album


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

Interesting pairing on the signature smokey - surely not an AU one?

Even on the EU and US front this sort of pairing is a new thing as of this and last year, in Australia it would be nothing short of a miracle!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm shore similar pairings are happening tho

don't forget albino carpets are more common over here.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

There were a number of albino and jaguar pairings last year in Europe that are well known about (maybe there even could have been some in 07 that have been kept on the hush hush).

This year the albino Darwin males have been run over pretty much over every viable morph female that can be thought of 

The only one I can not say for certain for this year is a crossing with a axanthic to do double hets for snow but it no doubt has been done and is a closely guarded secret as it would be a no. one money maker.....


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

Smokey said:


> I'm sure similar pairings are happening tho
> 
> don't forget albino carpets are more common over here.



Surely not as many jaguars have been smuggled into Australia as albino's have been smuggled out?


----------



## Retic (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the figure would be very much in favour of the Jags to be honest.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 23, 2009)

who knows


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

boa said:


> I think the figure would be very much in favour of the Jags to be honest.



Certainly more money to be made in smuggling jags in (instead of albinos out) if the GTP market was anything to go by in 2001 (UK GTP £300 - 400 , AU GTP $5000)...


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

geeza those sort of animals are making plenty of money where there is something new its alwasy going to atract a rediculous price in OZ good example grenns where @10,000 at once stage and rough scaled pythons where very similar in costings un til recently 




back on topic one of my mongrels


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

You got to admit things are crazy though. I can get jaguars for £100 or less; by you they may go for a couple of grand (or more). There seems that there can be more money to be made in smuggling animals into and out of your country than can be earned from smuggling drugs. Worst of all is this is simply down to your wildlife import/export regulations!

I may be seeing things here all wrong but if you Government were to get onto this one it could earn
a fortune in taxes on exporting AU captive bred animals (birds, reptiles, fish, mammals) together with what it could make on regulating chosen imports which it could also make a few quid on taxes too. 

ps. I fully appreciate why you would not want to import mongrels seeing as your habitats would encourage escapees to flourish and become pests so maybe that part is a no go  but eh send us some nice albino Darwin's at rock bottom prices please (you can even have the ashes).


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah its an arguement that has three sides those who want them imported exported those who dont want it to happen and those who are already doing it


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

kupper said:


> yeah its an arguement that has three sides those who want them imported exported those who dont want it to happen and those who are already doing it



Bloody ratbags with their flash cars and Gucci vivariums no doubt


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

Some more mongrels (not mine)






jaguar het albino (09)






jaguar het albino ( 08 )


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

i dont think they have been in the country long enough to become filthy rich , but honestly mate there are people like myself who would give anything to have one but at a rediculous price that has been offered ill wait for a few seasons


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

kupper said:


> i dont think they have been in the country long enough to become filthy rich , but honestly mate there are people like myself who would give anything to have one but at a rediculous price that has been offered ill wait for a few seasons



Best bet - I have only had jags since this year as I was only prepared to pay hundreds and not thousands. 

Ps. dont forget also that they are a co-dominant morph, all you need is a male and Bobs your Auntie . They soon drop in price compared to those pesky recessive morphs! It wont be long then till you start all feeling that jag love...


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

sweet 

so maybe I should spend the money on a male LOL im happier playing with a few jungles before playing full jag keeper

the carpondro i have is enough


----------



## jahan (Aug 23, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> Best bet - I have only had jags since this year as I was only prepared to pay hundreds and not thousands.
> 
> Ps. dont forget also that they are a co-dominant morph, all you need is a male and Bobs your Auntie . They soon drop in price compared to those pesky recessive morphs! It wont be long then till you start all feeling that jag love...


 

i think the jag love is already here,we just need them to come out of the closet!!!!


----------



## cockney red (Aug 23, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> You got to admit things are crazy though. I can get jaguars for £100 or less; by you they may go for a couple of grand (or more). There seems that there can be more money to be made in smuggling animals into and out of your country than can be earned from smuggling drugs. Worst of all is this is simply down to your wildlife import/export regulations!
> 
> I may be seeing things here all wrong but if you Government were to get onto this one it could earn
> a fortune in taxes on exporting AU captive bred animals (birds, reptiles, fish, mammals) together with what it could make on regulating chosen imports which it could also make a few quid on taxes too.
> ...


I could have you shot, for that last statement...


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

retracted


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 23, 2009)

kupper said:


> hmmm interesting cockney its funny its statements like that that cause international members to leave APS therefore taking there herp keeping experiences and knwledge with them


He meant the statement about the Ashes


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

fair call


----------



## jasonryles810 (Aug 23, 2009)

Get your carpondro out for a few clicks of the camera Kupper


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

will when im back at home mate ,


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah I thought I had seen this picture before 

Welcome at :: Morelia-spilota.com ::

be interesting to see down the line what albino bredli jag x Darwins look like..


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

Still digging geeza love it !


----------



## jasonryles810 (Aug 23, 2009)

Come on Kupper! Were all waiting


----------



## PhilK (Aug 23, 2009)

Crosses are funny things. I have no problem admitting some look stunning, and are quite beautifully patterned snakes.. but for every one nice one, there is 10 very average, muddy looking snakes. For example almost every jungle/diamond cross looks pretty much the same or worse than a jungle or diamond...

I want to know what happens to the 8/10 hatchlings in a clutch that don't turn out beautiful...

I am of the belief that as long as they are sold as what they are, not pawned off as pure, crossbreeding really isn't that much of an issue.

Some nice photos here!


----------



## krefft (Aug 23, 2009)

I would imagine the 8/10 "muddy"ones get sold off as pets to people who don't really care about locality. However the seems to be quite a few experienced keepers also looking to get them.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 24, 2009)

Pesky mongrels


----------



## Retic (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## cockney red (Aug 24, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> Pesky mongrels


QUALITY....Geeza...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Australis (Aug 24, 2009)

Granite aside, the majority of these so called mongrels 
at the end of the day are just morph short cuts.




boa said:


> No the granite isn't a hybrid.



Oh, i didn't think it was.. yet its in a mongrel thread, so typical.

I better add a crazy morph photo.. to prove mongrels are stunning :lol:


----------



## Retic (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, that is stunning.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 24, 2009)

Australis said:


> Granite aside, the majority of these so called mongrels
> at the end of the day are just morph short cuts.
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a mongrel morph as it is an IJ jaguar and therefore has IJ & Coastal blood together with the jaguar mutation. This one pattern aside has got a right dodgy looking noggin


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 25, 2009)

im just wondering why fay hasnt taken those offensive photos off the thread yet?


no not the snakes!!!!!


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 26, 2009)

Another one of my mongrels (not a morph) 
















+ photos from last Dec - he has bulked up a fair bit since then


----------



## jahan (Aug 26, 2009)

good looking snake diamondgeeza, nice head patten.


----------



## James..94 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good looking snakes geeza


----------



## hellion (Aug 26, 2009)

mongrel or not its beautiful. i dont see why people frown on it so badly. im sure carpets cross breed in the wild some times in fact im sure of it. iv found a jungle x befor.


----------



## jasonryles810 (Aug 27, 2009)

Geez them carpondros must be camera shy!


----------



## diamondgeeza (Sep 14, 2009)

A couple of updated photos of the female coastal jag

















She is developing quite nicely and still is retaining a pretty clean colour.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Sep 14, 2009)

Non-mongrel. One of my red type coastal's but when bred to a jag they produce nice jags like the one below with a differing colour to standard jags!


----------



## Australis (Sep 14, 2009)

More "pure" snakes in a mongrel thread... :lol:


----------



## diamondgeeza (Sep 14, 2009)

Australis said:


> More "pure" snakes in a mongrel thread... :lol:



Sometimes a bit of purity helps get the best out of mongrels and makes even better mongrels


----------



## kupper (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a great snake geeza


----------



## Australis (Sep 14, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> Sometimes a bit of purity helps get the best out of mongrels and makes even better mongrels



So "pure" Coastal Jags or Mongrels, or depends on the audience?

All i get from this thread is mongrels are generally total dogs without a morph. :lol:
Cant even keep a mongrel thread going with out including pure animals.. classic!


----------



## diamondgeeza (Sep 14, 2009)

Australis said:


> So "pure" Coastal Jags or Mongrels, or depends on the audience?
> 
> All i get from this thread is mongrels are generally total dogs without a morph. :lol:
> Cant even keep a mongrel thread going with out including pure animals.. classic!



I wont bother posting from now on then matey.

All the best


----------



## pythonsrule888 (Oct 1, 2009)

or did it..............


----------

